# Hello, new again because i haven't posted in 15 yrs or so



## RollerGirl562

*Hi!
From 2000 (after i graduated from UC Santa Barbara with Double Majors Psych and Communication Studies) to about 2005 i posted thousands of times as Rollergirl76.  I spent a lot of time re: music...i did end up going into singing/songwriting EDM; gogo danced several years at some  LA clubs; collaborated on tracks with DJs/producers in Germany, UK, Israel, Greece, Japan, and USA of course...no hits but still plenty time LOL.  I evolved also into more industrial, synthpop, darkwave, cyber goth genres... But my "go to" music is usually very hardcore (i can sleep like a baby all night to non-stop hardcore LOL), reverse bass hardstyle,  hard trance. (If anyone produces/DJs amd needs female studio vox on tracks contact me!  I am just trying to update my demos and such right now...i can send you links to my tracks/sites).
  Currently quarantining in Long Beach/LA by myself, getting a new laptop and programs soon...been only using little Androids a couple years.That's me in a nutshell!

TTYL.
FB: cami.waldeck
*


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Welcom back Rollergirl.

The name sounded familiair, I must have read quite a few of your posts. 15 year's ago that was before I became reinvented.
After such a long time. WoW. My longterm mem is probably better then the short one.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

RollerGirl562 said:


> Currently quarantining in Long Beach/LA by myself,...


May be the best to isolate on ones own. I mean, I hear that domestic "issues" are on the rise since covid and can imagine why. We have had a little more spats but never gotten out of hand, so to speak. Never that.
If it weren't for my PCs and bluelight... may have lost my cool by now and been in a rubber-room. 
Welcome back to the world of blue (and lights, possibly). Guess we will see you about, no?
Peace,
Ptha


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Welcome back @RollerGirl562!
You sound super interesting! I also think quarantining by yourself is the safest option. 
I’m in San Diego and starting tomorrow (Saturday) we go back to the more restrictive tier where you can only get your hair cut or nails done outside of the salon, restaurants are take out only, and all bars are closed. I don’t know whether anything changes in OC but they’re certainly taking it very seriously down here.


----------



## JessFR

Awesome. Welcome back to bluelight! 
And thank you, I've been around for 8 years now and it's nice to feel like a noob again.


----------



## deficiT

Welcome back! There was a long period of time where I didn't really use my BL account either, so I know how that goes. 

Saw another mod posting about This Thread Here, for new/returning members, figured I'd spread the word.


----------

